# My samsung a51 won't charge



## wwoutteer (Jan 3, 2021)

So my a51 was dead so i charged it and then i saw a circle with a lightingbolt in it so i assumed that meant that it was charging but it doesnt charge, i used multiple chargers and cleaned my port but that didn't work. Then i went to like the help center by holding volume up and power button and i rebooted my phone but that also didn't work. Can someone help me please?


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

If the battery is completely dead, you have to trickle charge it by connecting it to a computer to charge it.

If it doesn't charge that way, try a different cable.
And if it still doesn't charge, used canned air to blow out the USB port.

If none of those steps work, take it to a service center and have it examined.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

More than likely the battery needs to be replaced. Did you notice anything in your settings that your battery needs servicing? Or that your battery wasn't lasting as long?

Considering the age of the model's release (just over a year), I would think that you got this phone less than a year so it should be covered under warranty.


----------

